# Urban Meyer - OSU Buckeyes coach might get fired



## applecruncher (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm in Columbus and grew up in smaller cities in the area - OSU football is a *big* deal here; always has been. I'm not into football, but this is the big story here this week:

_(CNN)Ohio State University placed its head football coach, Urban Meyer, on paid administrative leave on Wednesday as it investigates whether he was aware of domestic violence allegations against fired assistant coach Zach Smith._

_"The university is conducting an investigation into these allegations," Ohio State said. Ryan Day, who has been the team's offensive coordinator, will be acting head football coach while Meyer is on leave.

(more)_
https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/01/us/urban-meyer-ohio-state-university/index.html

Telling the wife of abusive husband's boss and expecting her/him to....do what? hmmmm, I just don't know.  However, I realize the relationships in sports among coaches and their spouses is different than the corporate world. Meyer is the head coach of a popular college football team....he is the coach, recruiter, teacher, baby sitter, father/mother , counselor, friend to all the players and football staff.

If Urban Meyer lied when he said he only recently found out, imo they should fire him.  Ohio State University shouldn't pay $6M+ a yr to someone they can't trust.


Excellent coach, but......still...


And Meyer's wife is also an OSU employee, and she could be in trouble.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 22, 2018)

Just announced- Urban Meyer got a 3 week suspension without pay 
Suspension also for athletic director Gene Smith.


----------

